# How to solve a 2x2



## PuzzledCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

Here is a video I made on how to solve a 2x2 cube.


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 30, 2015)

1. No music when you're talking pls
2. lol non-CN 2x2
3. Teach me the notation
4. You provided an algorithm to use when building a layer but you didn't use it or teach how to apply it
5. You provided an algorithm to use when orienting the corners but instead you used it once and did something else to finish
6. So is it 2 or 3 algs?


----------

